# eCockpit Visu auf Iphone



## Vertipper (14 Februar 2022)

Hallo,
unsere letzen zwei Anlagen haben auf dem IPhone (verschiedene Geräte probiert) eine sehr schlechte Anzeige der Webvisu.
Die Auflösung ist so niedrig, das kein Text zu lesen ist und sämtliche Grafikelemente wirken klotzartig.
Dabei ist es egal ob ich für die Anzeige den Safari oder die WAGO App nutze.

Auf anderen Geräten (PC Browser, Android (Browser und WagoApp)) tritt das Problem nicht auf.
Ebenso funktioniert die Anzeige aller anderen Anlagen auch auf dem Iphone.
Unterschiede in den Einstellungen in eCockpit kann ich nicht feststellen. Auch eine änderung der FW Version des Controllers brachte keine Besserung.

Controller: 750-8203 FW19 und FW16

Hat jemand noch Tipps woran das liegen kann ?


----------



## KLM (14 Februar 2022)

Die Frage wäre eigentlich, welche Auflösung das anzeigende Display hat und welche Auflösung für die Visu definiert ist. Die Visu auf die Auflösung des anzeigenden Clients automatisch zu skalieren hat halt seine Grenzen. Entweder man kann nichts mehr lesen und bedienen, weil alles zu klein ist oder man kann den Button mit beiden Händen gleichzeitig betätigen. Bei großen Auflösungsunterschieden arbeite ich gern mit einer festen Skalierung in der Visu. Dann kommen ggf. Scrollbalken, aber das ist auf mobilen Geräten halb so wild. Wenn Du es perfekt brauchst, wirst Du alle Seiten doppelt mit unterschiedlicher Auflösung erstellen müssen. So wie es bei Homepage es oft der fall ist. Also eine für PCs und eine für mobile Geräte.
Test kannst Du in einigen Browsern, indem Du dort die Auflösung umschaltest. Bei Chrom geht das recht gut, bei Apple kenn ich mich aber nicht aus.


----------



## Vertipper (14 Februar 2022)

Nein, dass ist leider nicht die Frage.
Die Auflösung des Displays ist ja durch die Nennung den Endgerätes "Iphone" einigermassen definiert.
Ausserdem haben PC Displays, halbwegs aktuelle Android Handys und Iphones vergleichbare Auflösungen, hier bewegt sich keiner mehr im VGA Bereich - aber die Darstellung auf PC und Android sind ok - beim Iphone unleserlich.

Wie ich geschrieben habe, kann ich in eCockpit keine Unterschiede in den Einstellungen finden aus denen ich diese Symptome herleiten kann.
Einziger Unterschied ist die FW Version:
FW11 und FW17 -> Darstellung ok
FW16 und FW19 -> Darstellung ok nur nicht auf dem Iphone

Um hier etwas zu präzisieren habe ich mal Iphone Browser-Screenshots zweier Anlagen angehängt.


----------



## KLM (15 Februar 2022)

Bei den merkwürdigen Sprüngen in den FW-Versionen (geht, geht nicht, geht, geht nicht) würde ich die vorerst als Ursache ausschließen. Auch weil sich die Runtime-Version bei den Sprüngen mal ändert und mal nicht.
Versuch doch mal, wie es sich verhält, wenn Du Antialasing ausschaltest oder eine feste Skalierung wählst.
Wenn es auf Android, Android WebVisuApp und PC immer funktioniert, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass sich im iOS was verändert hat.


----------



## Vertipper (16 Februar 2022)

Ich habe nun etwas weiter gesucht und da ist mir mein alter Beitrag hier im Forum wieder eingefallen:
*e!Cockpit WebVisu in der App zoomen*
Auf diesen baut nun meine Lösung diesmal auch auf.

Ich werde das kurz beschreiben falls jemand anderes ähnliche Sorgen mit der Visu hat:
Auf dem Controller gibt es eine Datei /home/codesys_root/PlcLogic/visu/webvisu.htm
Diese hat, wahrscheinlich seit dem letzten eCockpit Update, eine neue Zeile erhalten:
_*<meta name="viewport" content="initial-scale=1.0">*_

Dadurch ist die ursprüngliche Zeile entfallen. Mache ich diese Änderung rückgängig und trage statt dessen folgendes ein:
*<meta name="viewport" content="user-scalable=no">*
sieht die Anzeige auch auf dem IPhone wieder chic aus.

Der Eintrag _"*no*" _kann wie im anderen Thread beschrieben auch durch "*yes*" ersetzt werden um das Zoomen mit der WAGO-App zu ermöglichen.
Ich erinnere mich schwach dass es da einen Zusammenhang mit der Darstellug auf den org. WAGO Displays gab.

Dies erklärt auch die oben erwähnte Unabhängigkeit von der Firmware. Es waren einfach die Anlagen die mit der letzten eCockpit Version bearbeitet wurden.


----------



## KLM (16 Februar 2022)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Soweit ich mich erinnere wird die Datei aber bei jeden Download von e!C neu erstellt, also die alte überschrieben.


----------

